# Snowboarding Boot Laces???



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just grab any pair of replacement snowboard laces from your local snowboard shop or the pro shop at the mountain. They will probably only cost you three to five bucks. 

What do you mean by calf wiggling?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

rvcasrfr said:


> I've got a sh*tty pair of boots that I'm borrowing from my buddy til I can track down a perfect pair to pick up. The laces on these boots are also pretty sh*tty and come fairly loose after a single run or two. I'm going to Bear tomorrow and don't want to deal with that... Can you guys recommend a good lace that I can pick up at Big 5 or something that will lace my boots up TIGHT and keep em that way? Also, is it normal for your calf to wiggle around in your boot when going from toeside/heelside and vice versa? Thanks.


Everything you mention sounds like the boots don't fit well. The problem with the laces coming loose is probably due to there not being any tension on them after you lace them up (since the boots are too big).


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

First, no your foot should not be moving at all in the boot. Most places will rent just boots as well for a few dollars so maybe thats an option...

If your REALLY deadset on using these boots, get new laces if you think they need them and use this method of tieing the laces.

YouTube - Snowboard Boot Guide - Traditional Lacing

Its basically how hockey players tie their boots in order to prevent them from loosening as they have a lot of the same forward/backward rocking motion snowboarding does...

When i had traditional laces i used this method to fix your very problem of the laces coming loose...


----------

